# 18V Hammerdrill



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

Check out Home Depot if you have the Ryobi One+ battery system and need/want a hammerdrill. They are selling them off for $49 (vs normal $80), plus I was able to use the 17% off bag from Menards and save a little more. This is a 18 volt, 3 speed unit, half inch chuck and able to use as a drill only, or as a hammer drill. It does not come with battery charger or batteries (therefore the comment about having them already) or buy them with it. Battery was $24 and not sure what the charger goes for. Seems like a solid unit and a good price.


----------

